# Pacific Coast Highway Roadtrip! *PICS*



## afb (Aug 4, 2007)

Drove up the coast. Carmel/17 Mile Drive was beautiful.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Amazing photos! Thank you for sharing!! :thumbup:


----------



## BMW_GAL (Apr 7, 2009)

It is beautiful there, when its not foggy of course  Great pictures!! Did you play Pebble Beach?


----------



## octopump (Apr 26, 2008)

Good job: I, too, think your pictures are stunning. Thank you for putting them up.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

Beautiful photos !!!! I just came back from vacation up there!


----------



## afb (Aug 4, 2007)

BMW_GAL said:


> It is beautiful there, when its not foggy of course  Great pictures!! Did you play Pebble Beach?


thanks guys! i did not play at pebble beach, but my gf made a resolution to be back to play before she turns 35.


----------



## Chargerman (Nov 18, 2007)

What camera set up do you have that took these beautiful pictures?


----------



## Vanos4:12PM (Apr 20, 2007)

Very nice! How long was the shutter opened for on the 3rd picture from the bottom with the stars or did you use another technique? And what is that object at about 3 o'clock in the same photo?


----------



## Solidjake (May 10, 2007)

Wow... those are beautiful shots. VERY nice.


----------



## afb (Aug 4, 2007)

Vanos4:12PM said:


> Very nice! How long was the shutter opened for on the 3rd picture from the bottom with the stars or did you use another technique? And what is that object at about 3 o'clock in the same photo?


thanks! it was a 30sec exposure. didn't spend too much time in processing. turned out great  the object was some statue on the patio of the private house. didn't get a good look b/c it was dark.

i was shooting w/ a 5D, 70-200/2.8 and 17-40/4


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Love those shots, well done!


----------



## Route 66 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JerseyNative (Jan 25, 2010)

Great shots!

My wife and I just got married in Monterey this last summer.....at Pebble Beach. 
Best part was we had a 360 Modena for the Honeymoon rental


----------



## ///Mik3 (Jan 27, 2010)

done this drive a couple times. It's amazing. Great shots!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

nice effects


----------



## ColomBull (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## anthony @ eas (May 27, 2009)

Awesome photos!


----------

